# Sargent 206 Plane Cleaned up



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Just a fast clean and tuning on this little one. I keep forgetting to take before photos.

How do I date this one?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is really a cute one. I like that you just cleaned it and let it retain it's old look. Look HERE for info.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

The sargent #206 is my favorite apron plane. I can tell you you have a type 3, so it was made after 1900 according to Dave Henckel's guide. After that it gets hard to find info.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

That is a very nice plane. Good job.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

probably going to sell them. I never use these. Just don't feel right in my hands and I prefer a low angle. 

So keep an eye out on eBay.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like a good little plane. Dating it? I dunno, try flowers.


----------

